# Mountain House stock up foods out of stock



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

i got an email alert that Mountain House is running out of stock.
so i went to the site and sure enough...most everything is out of stock!
just thought i would pass it on. I was scoping out the 7 day just in case box and the #10 cans. goodness.
Mountain House: Freeze Dried Food, Meals, Snacks and Kits for Camping, Backpacking, Emergency Preparedness and Food Storage. We have your Food needs covered when it comes to Outdoor Activities, Disaster Survival and Long Term Food Storage.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

That fits in with this thread (see post #27): http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f2/mtn-house-confirms-shortage-4838/

Is it the sheeple or the government? Who knows? :dunno:

Edited to add:
Based on post #27, it's the government (although why would the government be getting #10 cans instead of something larger in case of emergency?). But I gotta wonder if it's not the sheeple waking up, too.

I can't make fun of the sheeple. I was one not too long ago.


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

thanks goshengirl. i didn't see that thread. my bad...


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

No harm, no foul. 

Gotta admit, even though I'd read the other thread, when I just went over and checked it out, seeing all those 'Out of Stock's posted for everything is just plain FREAKY looking!


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

This is certainly an omen and a harbinger of what is to come VERY soon with _everything_...

What to do?

"Get while the getting is good" - a saying from the _last_ depression...

Read what's in red below:


----------



## pdx210 (Jan 8, 2010)

Mountain house is not out of food they are runnning at capacity and are back ordered on their most popular #10's the owner of safe castle posted about this on another forum they have some stuff in stock. 

No doubt with 2012 around the corner and other general anxieties more people are getting the prep bug. I was at Bob's red mill today there where 4 people carts filled with 25# bags of grains not including myself and when costco started carrying freeze dried emergency food it's a sure sign that prepping is going mainstream.


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

pdx210 said:


> Mountain house is not out of food they are runnning at capacity and are back ordered on their most popular #10's the owner of safe castle posted about this on another forum they have some stuff in stock.
> 
> No doubt with 2012 around the corner and other general anxieties more people are getting the prep bug. I was at Bob's red mill today there where 4 people carts filled with 25# bags of grains not including myself and when costco started carrying freeze dried emergency food it's a sure sign that prepping is going mainstream.


one thing i have noticed over the years..when something this important starts to go maintstream... like the news is now saying we are in trouble etc etc... that is when it is getting too late or nearly too late.
it will be a real trick to get bulk of many things from this point on at decent prices.
for so many people such is the way of following mainstream news for your total information. we all here for the most part saw this coming years ago and quietly started doing something about it. 
fwi


----------



## pdx210 (Jan 8, 2010)

there's no question Prepping has gone mainstream and good suppliers like mountain house are stretched thin


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Did anyone see the special on Frontline last night? They were talking about the governments new "safe bunkers". A new government 6 storey building was built recently, but there were 10 floors beneath the ground level stocked with supplies for living. We had guest come in and I didn't get to see it all. I had read something about this earlier just can't remember where. These government building are going up in several different locations according to Frontline. Any one else know any thing about this? Could this be the reason for the shortage in long term food storage items? The government would have the ability to buy tons.


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

WOndering if people are really beginning to prep? visit your local grocery stores and notice the empty shelves on staple items. When you see these voids on the shelves, ask your grocer and see what responses you get. You may be surprised.

We have seen shortages on sugar, flour, beans, pasta, soups, ramen noodles, store brand canned veggies, etc... It appears that the country folks around here are getting real wise.

Stay tuned for more shortages. Check your local shelves right after the first of the month when many folks get paid.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Frugal_Farmers said:


> WOndering if people are really beginning to prep? visit your local grocery stores and notice the empty shelves on staple items. When you see these voids on the shelves, ask your grocer and see what responses you get. You may be surprised.
> 
> We have seen shortages on sugar, flour, beans, pasta, soups, ramen noodles, store brand canned veggies, etc... It appears that the country folks around here are getting real wise.
> 
> Stay tuned for more shortages. Check your local shelves right after the first of the month when many folks get paid.


I've also seen Dollar General sugar gone, Aldi's sugar extremely low, flour low at stores, Ramen noodles at Aldi's almost floor level couple months ago and that's unheard of at that store...

Something else I'm noticing ...things not considered staples, certain items are not on the shelfs...Walmart has a certain 'stir fry sauce' I like and use..went to 5 stores and couldn't find it...now noone is buying my brand but since this has happened several times with other items, I think the stores aren't stocking a lot of these unpopular items....cash flow problem??'
or does the store know something we don't and not stocking items they will be stuck with??


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

And while we're on this subject, I don't see anyone stocking pancake mix, and maple syrup..

I have two 2-gallon buckets of pancake mix(gonna get more), and 6 pints of syrup(I make my own) and this is a 50 cent breakfast for two that uses little heat to prepare!!:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

JayJay, what's your shelf life on those buckets of pancake mix?


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

Don't waste the money make the blender pancakes or add eggs, milk, salt, honey/sugar, baking powder to flour. It's a lot cheaper and stores longer
http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/time-use-stored-grains-now-what-770/


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

JayJay said:


> And while we're on this subject, I don't see anyone stocking pancake mix, and maple syrup..
> 
> I have two 2-gallon buckets of pancake mix(gonna get more), and 6 pints of syrup(I make my own) and this is a 50 cent breakfast for two that uses little heat to prepare!!:2thumb::2thumb:


I have a case each of Thrive pancakes and biscuits along with honey, sugar and last years X-mas present, a can of maple syrup granules. I thought the same way, quick and filling.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

nj_m715 said:


> Don't waste the money make the blender pancakes or add eggs, milk, salt, honey/sugar, baking powder to flour. It's a lot cheaper and stores longer
> http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/time-use-stored-grains-now-what-770/


That was my thinking, but then I read that that she had a couple buckets. Since JayJay knows what she's doing, I was curious and wanted to know a little more.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

goshengirl said:


> JayJay, what's your shelf life on those buckets of pancake mix?


At $1 a box (30 oz.) I can't see I lose much!!!LOL

The experts say in a commercially boxed package in a pantry, one year...so in a sealed bucket, no sunlight, kept dry, cool room...I'm guessing 3/4 years.

I'll let you know in four years..


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

JayJay said:


> I'll let you know in four years..


Hehehe... works for me!


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

goshengirl said:


> That was my thinking, but then I read that that she had a couple buckets. Since JayJay knows what she's doing, I was curious and wanted to know a little more.


I don't have wheat and I don't count on having eggs.
A church member has 24 hens and can't keep eggs for herself for people buying them:gaah:...which is good if she can pay for her feed this way.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

goshengirl said:


> That was my thinking, but then I read that that she had a couple buckets. Since JayJay knows what she's doing, I was curious and wanted to know a little more.


This JayJay is just trudging along learning and discovering by doing and experimenting...:dunno:

Learned so far:
You can not use old jeans as wicks..they DO smoke.
You can not use firestarter in a cold car to keep from freezing..after 10 minutes, it smokes.
You can not water bath canned meat...it won't reach the temperature needed.
You can use alcohol soaked cotton balls as firestarters and in your car to prevent freezing.
Five candles (tapers) give more heat than one big fat candle...more flames= more heat....


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Our Aldis (German Grocery Store Chain) has more and more food products which say, "origin China":gaah: on the can. Perhaps this is why there are shortages, supply line problems.:scratch I will be shopping for seeds for my garden shortly, last year lots of the seed packs said "origin China" on the backs of them,:nuts: so watch out.
Perhaps the shelves are emptier because the containers are smaller and people have to buy more.:scratch


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

JayJay said:


> And while we're on this subject, I don't see anyone stocking pancake mix, and maple syrup..
> 
> I have two 2-gallon buckets of pancake mix(gonna get more), and 6 pints of syrup(I make my own) and this is a 50 cent breakfast for two that uses little heat to prepare!!:2thumb::2thumb:


If you wanna make your own pancake-mix, you can follow a recipe that I posted in RecipeShare: http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f54/small-apartment-cooking-food-prep-1030/#post8748

I will make several "batches" for camping and when I am ready to use, I'll mix the wet ingredients into the dry-container and cook up the whole batch. One batch can do upto 3 people for two meals. :2thumb:


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

JayJay, $1 a box isn't that much, unless you figure that I got most of my wheat last year for about $8/ 50lb bag. Sure you need a few other ingredients, but the bulk of pancakes is flour. 

Naekid, I use all or almost all dry ingredients even at home. Just add water. Powdered milk is cheaper than fresh and tastes the same in baked goods, at least to me. I dehydrated some eggs and I'm not real happy about how they taste/feel when cooked up as scrambled eggs, so I'm tossing them into anything baked and saving the fresh eggs for the frying pan. I will still buy several dozen and dehydrate them if the sale is good enough. Our eggs were $1 or less last year. Now it's hard to find them under $1.70.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

JayJay said:


> And while we're on this subject, I don't see anyone stocking pancake mix, and maple syrup..
> 
> I have two 2-gallon buckets of pancake mix(gonna get more), and 6 pints of syrup(I make my own) and this is a 50 cent breakfast for two that uses little heat to prepare!!:2thumb::2thumb:


 I TRY to stock pancake mix from Aldi's! I buy it by the case but it never seems to last long enough to be considered LTS!! It takes an entire box to feed my family one meal!


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

nj_m715 said:


> JayJay, $1 a box isn't that much, unless you figure that I got most of my wheat last year for about $8/ 50lb bag. Sure you need a few other ingredients, but the bulk of pancakes is flour.
> 
> Naekid, I use all or almost all dry ingredients even at home. Just add water. Powdered milk is cheaper than fresh and tastes the same in baked goods, at least to me. I dehydrated some eggs and I'm not real happy about how they taste/feel when cooked up as scrambled eggs, so I'm tossing them into anything baked and saving the fresh eggs for the frying pan. I will still buy several dozen and dehydrate them if the sale is good enough. Our eggs were $1 or less last year. Now it's hard to find them under $1.70.


Sorry, I don't do wheat..and yes, I do use powdered milk. Eggs here are about $1.65+ and the hen lady from church is $1.50.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

PamsPride said:


> I TRY to stock pancake mix from Aldi's! I buy it by the case but it never seems to last long enough to be considered LTS!! It takes an entire box to feed my family one meal!


OMG---I'm the pancake lover in this family and there's only two of us.

Then, it may be more feasible for you to make your own...like the syrup??

But, for one dollar (30 oz) from Savealot--I can't make pancake mix for that price.


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

The government are the buyers.......

Go to a big box store and you will not see one single person with more food for one week.


----------



## BobR1 (Jan 13, 2011)

PONCE I believe you are correct. A local business gets information on Government contracts. An employee who works for them told me that Mountain House was awarded a Government contract to supply FEMA with a large amount of emergency food. In the form of Millions of MRE Meals. Contract to be filled by the end of 2011. The source said this was taking 80% of Mountain House's production to fill the order on time. 

For whatever reason they thought the MRE's were for New Madrid Earth Quake preparations. I have not heard anything new about New Madrid lately. I guess we can wait and see if that is where they are going.


----------



## BizzyB (Dec 10, 2010)

BobR1 said:


> Mountain House was awarded a Government contract to supply FEMA with a large amount of emergency food. In the form of Millions of MRE Meals. Contract to be filled by the end of 2011. The source said this was taking 80% of Mountain House's production to fill the order on time.


Interesting. The thing about Gov't contracts is that in order for them to be awarded, they have to be bid on by an interested company. (Except for those no-bid contracts in which case the company that gets the contract still had to seek it out.) So it sounds to me like MH is doing this to themselves. Whoever at MH sought this contract is either an idiot for underestimating their production capabilities to meet the rising demand in the private sector for their product and the Gov't contract, or they're a marketing genius for manufacturing a scarcity to increase demand and prices.

Nintendo did the latter with the Wii when it first came out -- they purposefully created a scarcity so that demand and price stayed high. People who wouldn't have ordinarily bought a gaming system bought one out of panic just in case they might maybe want one in the future. MH isn't the only game in town. Maybe the tastiest salt explosion ever, but definitely not the only game in town.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Mayonase*



nj_m715 said:


> JayJay, $1 a box isn't that much, unless you figure that I got most of my wheat last year for about $8/ 50lb bag. Sure you need a few other ingredients, but the bulk of pancakes is flour.
> 
> Naekid, I use all or almost all dry ingredients even at home. Just add water. Powdered milk is cheaper than fresh and tastes the same in baked goods, at least to me. I dehydrated some eggs and I'm not real happy about how they taste/feel when cooked up as scrambled eggs, so I'm tossing them into anything baked and saving the fresh eggs for the frying pan. I will still buy several dozen and dehydrate them if the sale is good enough. Our eggs were $1 or less last year. Now it's hard to find them under $1.70.


You can substute a table spoon of Mayonase for an egg in any recipe requiring an egg.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

BillM said:


> You can substute a table spoon of Mayonase for an egg in any recipe requiring an egg.


Or two tbsp of cornstarch.


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

Some Sams Clubs carry emergency preparedness food from (think this is right) 'Augusen' farm. Our local sams is out but you can order it online I think and have it delivered to the store nearest you. The prices are commensurate with EP and other sites


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

Centraltn said:


> Some Sams Clubs carry emergency preparedness food from (think this is right) 'Augusen' farm. Our local sams is out but you can order it online I think and have it delivered to the store nearest you. The prices are commensurate with EP and other sites


Augason Farms
Food storage and gluten-free food products - Augason Farms


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Thanks*



JayJay said:


> Or two tbsp of cornstarch.


I did not know about the cornstarch substitute .


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

An this be why we dry our own stuff an can the other. Along with dry stuffs we stock.

A good vacuum sealer an some mylar bags an ya got a product as good er better then the commercial companies. Plus, ya can do it an stay within yer budget.

The government be sittin up allotta disaster shelters, those need food, so guess where there gettin it? An yeah, a few a the sheeples er jumpin on board, they don't have any clue as ta why er what there doin, but there jumpin on the band wagon. Sorta like Y2K.

Keep stockin the staples folks. Get a barter system with folks in the area goin if ya can. We got 42 lbs a oat meal right now an all it cost was a couple smoked chickens. Put em in mylar bags an vac sealed em. Good fer 30 years!


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Y'all are making me hungry for pancakes! Luckily I got quite a few boxes stored away.


----------

